# "Beware Of The Shadow Government": Ron Paul Warns President-Elect Trump



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ron Paul seems to think that the Shadow Govt are busy planning how best to deal with Trump. I have no doubt that this is correct.

"Beware Of The Shadow Government": Ron Paul Warns President-Elect Trump | Zero Hedge


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Absolutely. The shadow govv is aka world order. 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> Absolutely. The shadow govv is aka world order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


Very True. The question is what they will try with Trump and what Trump may or may not bend to?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think he will stand his ground with them . jmho


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Very True. The question is what they will try with Trump and what Trump may or may not bend to?


Indeed.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I think he will stand his ground with them . jmho


I truly hope so.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Buckle your seat belts, we are in for a rough ride.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

From what I've heard the Secret Service uses 7mm Rem mag rifles. And they know how to use them. Anything short of up close and personal nobody is going to get close.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the ss also has wackets


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I think it's hilarious that this is still a thing.
Let's take a step back for a second. We've been told for decades that presidents are chosen before any election takes place. We've been told that our voting is a farce, and the person in the Oval Office was pre-selected to be there, and act as a puppet for this hidden group that controls the world.

Enter Donald Trump.

We're still told, no worry about voting for him, "the powers that be" have already selected Hillary. She WILL be the next president. Period.

Then, the world wakes up on November 9th, and is greeted with "president-elect Donald J. Trump".

Where are the conspiracy nuts now? Their voice is silent because his election flat out proved their conspiracy was bunk. Yet, we still hear that this "shadow government" is in control. When will they give it up? I've never given any credit to that theory, and never will. The election of Trump solidified my position.
Do I believe there are very wealthy and powerful people that *WANT* to control things? Do I believe they can push a strong influence on events?
Yes.
Do I believe they actually *control* absolutely everything?
Not for a second.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In the 1912 election, Wilson, Roosevelt and Taft were all backed by big money from, Morgans, Rothschild, etc. This was to hedge their bets to have influence to furthther their agenda . Wilson got the most as he was most malible to the plan and Taft the least. And that is the pecking order of the finish also. 

Be suspicious of anyone in elected office. Trump was more appealing than the beast. We will see what he does. Too early to evaluate yet. He talked a good game, now he has to deliver with a Congress that is looking to stab him in the back. I do not buy the smiling faces of RINOs and demonic rats. He better push the most important things through quickly because later he will have better organized opposition unencumbered by recent loss.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> He better push the most important things through quickly because later he will have better organized opposition unencumbered by recent loss.


I think you are right on that. They were assured their bought and paid for Hillary would win. She didn't. China and others will be scrambling to buy new politicians in order to influence the trade deals and other things so he needs to act fast.

Renegotiate trade, get funding approved for the wall, and dump obamacare. If he can do those three things he will have done great. Course people will still whine that their pet issues weren't addressed, but folks need to be realistic.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Where are the conspiracy nuts now? Their voice is silent because his election flat out proved their conspiracy was bunk. Yet, we still hear that this "shadow government" is in control. When will they give it up? I've never given any credit to that theory, and never will. The election of Trump solidified my position.


Not entirely debunked, not by a longshot.

We all saw how the DNC was rigging the election and sabotaging Bernie. Hillary herself said "Why did we let the Palestinians vote if we weren't going to fix the election?" We also saw how the DNC was hiring protestors to start fist fights at rallies, block highways, start a riot in Chicago, etc... We have also seen blatant vote tampering in places like Philly, where Obama won 20,000 votes to NONE! Not even one non-Obama vote out of 20,000 voters. Uh huh. Not even one person hit the wrong button? Unbelievable. And no investigation, how many other places did that happen in? Places that were a tad bit more subtle?

There is plenty of rigging and fixing going on. In this case it is possible the vote overwhelmed any "advantage" they had cooked up for her.

As Lionel said -- "Perhaps the New World Order isn't as orderly as we thought."


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh they are still there. I just don't think they saw the writing on the wall. They were as shocked as most of the left. But they aren't going away.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sonya said:


> Not entirely debunked, not by a longshot.
> 
> We all saw how the DNC was rigging the election and sabotaging Bernie. Hillary herself said "Why did we let the Palestinians vote if we weren't going to fix the election?" We also saw how the DNC was hiring protestors to start fist fights at rallies, block highways, start a riot in Chicago, etc... We have also seen blatant vote tampering in places like Philly, where Obama won 20,000 votes to NONE! Not even one non-Obama vote out of 20,000 voters. Uh huh. Not even one person hit the wrong button? Unbelievable. And no investigation, how many other places did that happen in? Places that were a tad bit more subtle?
> 
> ...


You missed my meaning. I'm not talking about rigging anything to "tip the scales". I'm talking about an all out effort to decide on the winner, and then it just happens.
That's been the story for the last 8-10 elections.
And this one blew that theory to bits.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I think it's hilarious that this is still a thing.
> Let's take a step back for a second. We've been told for decades that presidents are chosen before any election takes place. We've been told that our voting is a farce, and the person in the Oval Office was pre-selected to be there, and act as a puppet for this hidden group that controls the world.
> 
> Enter Donald Trump.
> ...


Perfect control of everything? Were that the case, things would already be a lot different. It doesn't work that way.

The will of the people overrode their desires, this time. So, what are they going to do; how will they manipulate things to make us get back on board?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Denton said:


> Perfect control of everything? Were that the case, things would already be a lot different. It doesn't work that way.
> 
> The will of the people overrode their desires, this time. So, what are they going to do; how will they manipulate things to make us get back on board?


My guess is they will try to change the message to woo folks back. Failing that, they will adjust and work to scam the current power setup in order to milk all they can.

The Republicans did very well this time around, likely because of Trump. That is going to change many of their "hearts and minds". They are greedy little power whores, they believed a Trump candidacy would be terrible for them but in fact it turned out to be a good thing for most. When that dawns on them many really will embrace this new scary power structure, they only care about themselves and if it benefits them they are all in.

One of the vloggers, I think it was Stefan Molyneux, said that during the 50's Hollywood really WAS infested with communists, however Americans were so anti-communist that message was ultimately dropped and instead the idea of "diversity" was introduced. Massive diversity meant they could import new citizens/voters that would welcome socialist ideas, and the message to existing Americans (diversity is our strength) was spun in such a way that they bought it hook, line and sinker.

Also if the theory that the folks trying to control the US also control the EU is correct then they have other battles to fight, France says it wants to be next. Then Germany, Sweden etc... Merkel is already saying the Russians are trying to ruin their elections...lol.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I found this thread and thought I would resurrect it knowing all we know today. It's interesting to read through the posts.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I found this thread and thought I would resurrect it knowing all we know today. It's interesting to read through the posts.


It is, yes, thanks for bumping it up.
I wonder if @Kauboy has changed his thinking on this at all... about there not being a 'shadow government' trying to control everything. Just because they fail (and the jury's still out on this recent thing) doesn't mean they dont exist.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> It is, yes, thanks for bumping it up.
> I wonder if @Kauboy has changed his thinking on this at all... about there not being a 'shadow government' trying to control everything. Just because they fail (and the jury's still out on this recent thing) doesn't mean they dont exist.


My positions do not change if the evidence does not change.
When Trump is re-elected in a landslide, despite this pandemic, maybe you'll believe too.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> My positions do not change if the evidence does not change.
> When Trump is re-elected in a landslide, despite this pandemic, maybe you'll believe too.
> :tango_face_wink:


Just so our metaphors aren't misunderstood (lol) I believe there was an effort to keep him from being elected, and ever since there has an effort to take Trump down. To date, they've not had success with their efforts. Will they ever succeed? Hope not.

That said - they have a LOT of the country whipped up in fear.. so who knows what happens from here. Rhode Island is sending out troops to keep NewYorkers from entering RI, ffs. Who'da thunk it. And everything else the disjointed powers can do between now and Nov.
I place no bets on nothin. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Just so our metaphors aren't misunderstood (lol) I believe there was an effort to keep him from being elected, and ever since there has an effort to take Trump down. To date, they've not had success with their efforts. Will they ever succeed? Hope not.
> 
> That said - they have a LOT of the country whipped up in fear.. so who knows what happens from here. Rhode Island is sending out troops to keep NewYorkers from entering RI, ffs. Who'da thunk it. And everything else the disjointed powers can do between now and Nov.
> I place no bets on nothin. :tango_face_wink:


Didn't your own explanation of events prove there's nobody back there pulling all the strings?
This supposed "shadow government" is claimed to have people killed on a regular basis, yet they can't manage a simple accident, or even ramrod an impeachment?

I don't agree at all that there is a large portion of the country that is whipped up with hatred toward the man. I believe there is a LOUD portion of the country in such a state, but they are not sizable.
Just look at the rallies. Biden/Sanders/Warren can fill a high school gymnasium. Trump overflows stadiums.
The media is blowing the comparison WAY out of proportion with reality.

Election rigging? No result.
Russian collusion? No result.
Impeachment? No result.
His approval numbers haven't been this high in 3 years. (https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/trump-approval-ratings/voters/) (https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/other/president_trump_job_approval-6179.html) (https://news.gallup.com/poll/298313/president-trump-job-approval-rating.aspx)

Breathe in.
Breath out.
Repeat after me... "LAND SLIDE".
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Didn't your own explanation of events prove there's nobody back there pulling all the strings?
> This supposed "shadow government" is claimed to have people killed on a regular basis, yet they can't manage a simple accident, or even ramrod an impeachment?
> 
> I don't agree at all that there is a large portion of the country that is whipped up with hatred toward the man. I believe there is a LOUD portion of the country in such a state, but they are not sizable.
> ...


Yep. I knew we were talking about two different things. 
Thanks for confirming it!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. I knew we were talking about two different things.
> Thanks for confirming it!


Guess I missed the other thing.


----------

